# Concertina Doors



## debs (13 Feb 2007)

We are extending and hoping to put concertina doors from the kitchen to the back garden.  Has anyone had these installed and if so, what company did you use?

Any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## window doc (16 Feb 2007)

hi debs i work for a aluminium company i would recomend bi folding doors
they are qite exspencive but are good quality,as far as i know we are the only company that use the system in ireland.


----------



## Ruam (17 Feb 2007)

There are two other companies who make the doors, Vrogrum and Produkt.  If you google the companies you will find their websites.   I know they are  very expensive.

Ruam


----------



## debs (17 Feb 2007)

Thanks a million for your replies, I'll check out the companies you mentioned Ruam.


----------



## window doc (17 Feb 2007)

also try thermoframe ireland to see how competitive they are and they are an irish based company there number is 051857080 ask for eddy or mark.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Feb 2007)

window doc said:


> hi debs i work for a aluminium company i would recomend bi folding doors
> they are qite exspencive but are good quality,as far as i know we are the only company that use the system in ireland.


 


window doc said:


> also try thermoframe ireland to see how competitive they are and they are an irish based company there number is 051857080 ask for eddy or mark.


 
Hi,

Can you confirm if Thermoframe is the company that you work for? .


----------



## dk99 (22 Mar 2007)

debs said:


> We are extending and hoping to put concertina doors from the kitchen to the back garden.  Has anyone had these installed and if so, what company did you use?
> 
> Any recommendations would be much appreciated.



Debs

justs wondering how you got on with sourcing the doors. Putting an extension on at present at looking to use glazed folding doors.


----------



## Buddyboy (22 Mar 2007)

One other folding door company is sunflex.  Have a look at their products in http://www.i-d-systems.co.uk/

I rang them and asked if there was an Irish installer, they recommended Orbit Windows in Dublin.

We were looking for sliding walls, i.e. their "Grand Slider" option.  It came in very expensive, and we are going with a different option.


----------



## debs (22 Mar 2007)

Hi dk99,

So far I've come up with 3 companies who will supply bi-folding doors.  They are:-

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
www.skaala.com

Going to see Nordic Windows rep next week and will let you know more details if you want.


----------



## Frustrated1 (17 May 2007)

Beware of Nordic windows and doors I've just spent the last 4 weeks chasing them for a quote. Which I was told had been completed on numerous occasions and that someone would ring me back. I just rang again today to find our that they don't do the type of doors I was looking for after all. Overall they seem very unprofessional and inefficient to me.


----------



## gary c (20 May 2007)

Hi debs, just wondering if you got any further with this?  We are looking for same for months at this stage and are at a point in the build where we need to order.  Nordic seems to be our only option but we are disappointed that the slider for the concertina door is not recessed into the floor.  I did ring ID systems in UK months ago but was not very encouraged by them.  They couldn't tell me there and then if they had supplied in Ireland before and yes - they could ship to ireland and possibly give me name of recommended installer - but it was all a bit unclear.  Also, according to FAQ on their website, think it could work out v. expensive.  Though they are fab doors...... Anyway -if you could let me know how you got on.... and with who?


----------



## woods (20 May 2007)

gary c said:


> Nordic seems to be our only option but we are disappointed that the slider for the concertina door is not recessed into the floor. ?


I got a catalogue from Produkt last week and from the pictures it would seem that theirs are recessed.
Their email is info@produkt.ie or call 012939015. I received it the day after I called.
I do not know if I will purchase because I think that I want a bigger span of glass so may have to settle for sliding.


----------



## Lmcc268 (3 Sep 2007)

Hi,

We're beginning to define te specifics for our extension and are very interested in concertina doors.
Just wondering if anyone actually got them and how they are working out - also what kind of cost is involved. I've seen a couple of 'very expensive' references but just wondering what kind of ballpark this is.

Thanks a million
Lorraine


----------



## debs (3 Sep 2007)

Ours are in and working great, but we're not back living at the house yet so haven't any real opinions on using them.

We got Nordic to replace all the windows in the house so I don't know exactly how much the concertina cost.  Just one thing to note, we got approx 5 metres of concertina doors and didn't need a support pillar but I think if you go beyond that, you'll need one so you don't have the open expanse of window/door.


----------



## Muffinb (3 Sep 2007)

Have a look at B and G home on Greenhills road,Bandghome.ie I think we got our Vu Fold trifold american oak doors form them but put them in ourselves, Im sure you could get someone to install as there was not much to them if you are a competant DIYer. They come in 6 and 8 ft widths and trifold all the way back, look fab. Were advertised on Channel 6 ages ago on one of those home programs.

Hope this helps
Muffin


----------



## mloc (5 Nov 2007)

I'm building an extension in the next 6 mths and would like to put these doors in. Can anybody who previously posted on this subject (or new posters!) let me know how they got on with them? So far I'm getting a quote from Nordic Windows. I wanted a few things that their system doesn't seem to have like a flush threshold.

Any info about Nordic or any other similar systems would be really appreciated.


----------



## debs (5 Nov 2007)

Hi mloc,

Nordic supplied and fitted our concertina doors - 5 metres of them - along with replacing all windows and doors in the house.

The threshold is not flush to the floor but we're not finding that a problem.

I have to say that Nordic's products are fab, their installation good, but their customer service leaves a good bit to be desired.  If you need further info, just let me know.


----------



## mloc (6 Nov 2007)

Hi Debs, thanks for the reply.

Can you answer a few questions:

Is the threshold high off the ground, in say inches?
Does the system work well ie open and close easily and smoothly?
Is the system well sealed for drafts etc?
Does it live up to your expectations both funtionally and as importantly in how it looks?
Thanks Debs, your input is much appreciated.

Colm


----------



## JoeHooker (6 Nov 2007)

Hi, 

I'm looking for an internal folding doors between the Kitchen and the Sunroom, instead of putting in two normal doors i was going to put in two folding doors to take up less space. Anybody got any information on where i could get such a door.


----------



## debs (6 Nov 2007)

Hi mloc,

The threshold is about 2 inches above the floor level and so far (only back in house 6 weeks) system works well - its running is smooth and folds back neatly, no drafts or noise from loud kids (my own!) in the garden.  

I have been hell bent on having concertina doors in our kitchen extension for years, and when we finally decided to build I researched a good bit on them and have to say they live up to my expectations.  Roll on next summer when I can just walk from the kitchen out to the deck and enjoy my newly landscaped garden (ha ha!!).


----------



## Lucylamplady (6 Mar 2008)

Hi Guys

Check this out. Just spoken to a guy in Viking Windows, they manufacture the doors themselves. Got a price, pretty reasonable but they don't do timber.www.vikingwindows.ie

Lucy.


----------



## daddycool (6 Mar 2008)

Marvin windows do a set - biggest they can span without support is about 4,8m (4 panel or 5 panel) - mad exp. though - 16k for 4 or 20k for 5 panel in alu-clad (timber inside).  Must have a look at Nordic and others mentioned here to see what a similar would be in price with them


----------



## frash (6 Mar 2008)

How much did Viking quote you Lucylamplady?
(if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Jolly Man (6 Mar 2008)

People will start to think im advertising for this crowd!!! Getting a 5m concertina 4 fold 1 fixed €3,500 double glazed timber! Sjodhalus


----------



## frash (7 Mar 2008)

Jolly Man said:


> People will start to think im advertising for this crowd!!! Getting a 5m concertina 4 fold 1 fixed €3,500 double glazed timber! Sjodhalus


 
Thanks Jolly Man - I'd seen the thread on them but hadn't read it.


----------



## Lucylamplady (7 Mar 2008)

*Re: Concertina Doors Price*



Lucylamplady said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Check this out. Just spoken to a guy in Viking Windows, they manufacture the doors themselves. Got a price, pretty reasonable but they don't do timber.www.vikingwindows.ie
> 
> Lucy.


 
Hi Frash, of course I dont mind! My opening size brick to brick is 13ft and the height is 8ft. they said €7600 inc vat to fit. I am going to see the door on saturday


----------



## frash (7 Mar 2008)

*Re: Concertina Doors Price*



Lucylamplady said:


> Hi Frash, of course I dont mind! My opening size brick to brick is 13ft and the height is 8ft. they said €7600 inc vat to fit. I am going to see the door on saturday


 
I rang them yesterday & asked about a 5m opening, 2m high & it was €7,600 for supply or €8,200 for supply & fit.

I'm not sure how that compares to a regular set of double doors with just windows beside them though. Anyone?


----------



## Lucylamplady (10 Mar 2008)

don't know about double doors, but i did get a price for insulated aluminium sliding door with 4 panes of glass, price was 6500 fitted into the new opening 
By the way, I saw the folding door on Saturday. I was impressed, so I am bringing the hubby up on Thursday


----------



## Iano (18 Apr 2008)

I am undertaking a house refurbishment project and have just bought 3 Vu-Fold doors from B&G in Ballymount (www.bghome.ie). I am putting 2 in to replace the patio door and back window that I have now, to open up the back of the house into the garden, and another one into a courtyard in the middle of the house. I saw them in action in their showroom and they look perfect and sturdy. They also have them in 6ft and (I was told) 12ft widths. The 6ft and 8ft ones are standard sizes and are usually in stock, and mine are being set aside for me to collect when they are ready to be installed. The builder will put them in for me. The 8ft doors cost me €2850+VAT.


----------



## jbbcie (10 Jun 2008)

Iano said:


> I am undertaking a house refurbishment project and have just bought 3 Vu-Fold doors from B&G in Ballymount (www.bghome.ie). I am putting 2 in to replace the patio door and back window that I have now, to open up the back of the house into the garden, and another one into a courtyard in the middle of the house. I saw them in action in their showroom and they look perfect and sturdy. They also have them in 6ft and (I was told) 12ft widths. The 6ft and 8ft ones are standard sizes and are usually in stock, and mine are being set aside for me to collect when they are ready to be installed. The builder will put them in for me. The 8ft doors cost me €2850+VAT.



Iano, just wondering how you got on with those Vu-Fold doors, as I'm looking at those myself.


----------



## Iano (21 Jul 2008)

Hi jbbcie, sorry for the delay in responding to you. I am actually getting the doors delivered today, as part of our house renovation project. Not quite sure when the builder intends to install them fully though. The doors come with a full book of installation instructions, to ensure that they are done right. And they will be treated with varnish before installation


----------



## anthony1967 (15 Dec 2008)

hi i used viking windows .i bought two 4 leaf folding doors the openings were about 3m each and they cost 14000 inc vat .the doors are ok but they left some screws missing and i cant get them back to replace them.i didnt find it the best experience ive ever had using them.so i for one wont be a return customer.


----------



## jmrc (15 Dec 2008)

JoeHooker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for an internal folding doors between the Kitchen and the Sunroom, instead of putting in two normal doors i was going to put in two folding doors to take up less space. Anybody got any information on where i could get such a door.


 

Joehooker, you need some parliament hinges. Any good hardware will point you in the correct direction. Just use two standard doors the hinges allow the doors to fold back on one another.


----------

